# Striking at the vitals - 2d & 4th commandments



## Wayne (Jan 11, 2011)

Where would I find works advancing the idea that a failure to uphold a full, or rather, complete view of the fourth commandment is in fact a striking at the vitals of the Reformed faith? 

Specifically, has the case been made (preferably in print) that the common exception that sees no problem with recreation/tv/sports on the Lord's day, is in fact a striking at the vitals? 

Likewise for the second commandment...

Would one or more of our fair readers please direct me to some articles or other published works?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 11, 2011)

Wayne, I recently purchased and began reading Philip Doss' _From the Finger of God_. Although the book deals more with defending the three-fold division of the law, he makes a similar point in the first chapter of the book (re: how abandoning the Sabbath erodes the Reformed faith):

"Unbuckle the Sabbath, and you are well on your way to mastering theological escapology. ... Attempts at performing a precision strike on the Sabbath produce an embarrassing amount of unintended damage. Strike out the Sabbath and you also shatter the entire category of moral law and all that depends on it." (pp. 5-6)


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 11, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Wayne, I recently purchased and began reading Philip Doss' _From the Finger of God_. Although the book deals more with defending the three-fold division of the law, he makes a similar point in the first chapter of the book (re: how abandoning the Sabbath erodes the Reformed faith):
> 
> "Unbuckle the Sabbath, and you are well on your way to mastering theological escapology. ... Attempts at performing a precision strike on the Sabbath produce an embarrassing amount of unintended damage. Strike out the Sabbath and you also shatter the entire category of moral law and all that depends on it." (pp. 5-6)


 
I was going to point to the same book. I just finished it last night. It is a very impressive work. He makes a strong case for the "Ten Words" being the our unchanging standard and deflects all the standard arguments that somehow it was overthrown.

CT


----------



## Wayne (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you both. I'll have to check that one out. Looking for additional input, but this is a good start.

Edit: That book must be quite new. I'm not finding any library holding that title.

I see it is a Christian Focus title:
CFP | From the Finger of God: The Biblical & Theological Basis for the Threefold Division of the Law | Philip S Ross


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 11, 2011)

Wayne, it was not released until mid-2010, I believe.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 11, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Wayne, it was not released until mid-2010, I believe.


 
It was not released till after Christmas of 2010.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 11, 2011)

Gotcha. I was thinking I had my copy a little earlier than that, but I guess not.


----------

